# Kids and taxes



## Houstondad (Jul 6, 2011)

We're currently wrapping up the final decree. The STBXW just suggested that we split our 2 kids when it comes to claiming them on our annual taxes. Even though we have joint managing with the kids, they basically live with me for 9 months out of the year while she lives in a far away state. I told her I intend to claim BOTH of the kids next year and she felt I was wrong. So who's right? I would ask my lawyer, but I can't wait till Monday to call his office. Just seeking peace of mind right now. haha


----------



## jpr (Dec 14, 2011)

I have 75% custody, and I claim my child on ,my income tax. At first, my STBXH wanted to claim our son every other year. But I told him 'no', that isn't right because I have our son most of the time and I pay for his clothes, food, and daycare.

My friend has 50/50 custody with her ex. They have two kids. They worked it out so that they split the kids on their taxes.

However, it sounds like you have 75% custody. I don't think that your wife should be able to claim the kids at all. But, a compromise might be that she can claim them on her taxes every third year (...so, every year that ends in a multiple of 3)...i.e. 2015, 2018, etc.?

I am sure your lawyer will be able to offer you advice, but my lawyer told me that it is reasonable for me to claim my son all the time because I have 75% custody.


----------



## Lifescript (Mar 12, 2012)

You should claim him every year. 9 out 12 months you will support him financially and is extremely expensive to raise children. If it was 50/50 custody then everyother yr would be fine but thats not the case.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Unless a judge orders otherwise, the party who has the kids the majority of the year gets the tax exemptions associated with them.


----------



## Houstondad (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for the info and advice everyone. I feel I have given her more than she deserves in regards to the amount of time she can see the kids. Actually, I did it for the kids because they need their mom. But I won't budge on the financial part if I can help it. Thanks.


----------

